# Azure Damsel



## Bandit4575` (Feb 4, 2008)

I was wondering if they can change color because when i turn the lights on in the morning the fish is a wierd color but brightens back to the purple/blue color?


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

Bandit4575` said:


> I was wondering if they can change color because when i turn the lights on in the morning the fish is a wierd color but brightens back to the purple/blue color?


It is normal, Bandit. All fish change their colors to adjust to their environment and moods.


----------

